# Sat Mod remove



## nachin (Oct 13, 2008)

I’m going to Europe so I don’t need the sat mod. and by the way I will change the head unit.
I have a 08 Passat and not sure how to do it. Is it necessary vag-com after remove? 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Sat Mod remove (nachin)*

simply unplug, and unbolt the module and you're all set, no recoding nessisary


----------



## nachin (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Sat Mod remove ([email protected])*

Thank you


----------



## nachin (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Sat Mod remove (nachin)*

Sorry, a stupid question, Where is the sat mod in the Passat B6?


----------

